# Is my age a concern?



## NoodleNoo (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, I am super new to this fandom, don't know anyone and would love to suit at a con one day but i haven't quite got as far as perfecting a fursona yet.

I'm 25, just bought my first house and am soon to get married... i just worry I'm too old to even start getting involved :/ 

Can someone enlightenin me?
Thanks 
Noodle x


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 4, 2016)

NoodleNoo said:


> I'm 25









No, you're fine. We have people of all ages in this fandom. if anything, children are more of a problem, given the adult nature of certain facets of the fandom... :V


----------



## ZacAttackk (Aug 4, 2016)

Most members / popular artists are in their twenties here


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 4, 2016)

The age of consent is 35 before you can start drinking in a fur suit.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 4, 2016)

Hell no. You're among your peers.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 4, 2016)

Ew 25? Get out creep :v
But in all seriousness, welcome.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 4, 2016)

We've got people running around here who might as well be fresh from the cradle and some who've already got a foot in the grave. There's no real age limit or requirement, except for "certain things" .


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 4, 2016)

NoodleNoo said:


> Hi, I am super new to this fandom, don't know anyone and would love to suit at a con one day but i haven't quite got as far as perfecting a fursona yet.
> 
> I'm 25, just bought my first house and am soon to get married... i just worry I'm too old to even start getting involved :/
> 
> ...


I don't see why anything that you said here should stop you from getting involved within the fandom, so long as your investment in the fandom is not having a negative impact on your daily life.

Also, bear in mind that fursuits can be hefty investments in themselves, and even if you can afford the suit you still need to consider what it's like to wear one. In terms of possession, it's akin to having that awesome uber-unit in your tabletop wargaming army - fun to have, expensive to acquire, probably not going to be fielded often, and ultimately not part of the minimum requirements needed to enjoy the hobby. In terms of actually wearing the suit, you may have to ask around to see what it's like (so far, I've heard it being described as "jumping in a sauna and being happy at the same time", which about describes my experience with CBRN training - minus exposure to tear gas - as well.)


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

NoodleNoo said:


> Noodle


Are you my son?! :O


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Too old to get involved? Nah, mate.

Welcome.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 4, 2016)

There are many folks your age and older in this fandom, so you are by no means anywhere close to approaching the thresh hold of 'greymuzzle'. Although we are a rather open group to anyone, esecially online. Afterall, it's not like anyone knows your age online unless you tell them.
As for in person? Guess that depends on your local group. My local group not only has at least a dozen people older than you, but they are very open to anyone joining. I've heard various stories about other groups, both good and not so good.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Are you my son?! :O


He's only 4 years older, clearly, he's your best friend or your soulmate. You choose.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

Fucking ancient man
Like shit 25? You should know the average age is only 13 bro
Come on now. You're too old to be here
Seriously, get out of here you crotchety old man. You're no Mr. Henderson
You ain't looking for no gnomes stolen by wee namblies
You ain't never claim to have Vietnam flashbacks even though you never actually went

I'll be 27 pretty soon


----------



## Simo (Aug 4, 2016)

NoodleNoo said:


> Hi, I am super new to this fandom, don't know anyone and would love to suit at a con one day but i haven't quite got as far as perfecting a fursona yet.
> 
> I'm 25, just bought my first house and am soon to get married... i just worry I'm too old to even start getting involved :/
> 
> ...



Nope, not at all. Both years at the furry con here (Fur the 'More, attendance about 1,000 furs), I'd say the average age was above 25, especially among fursuiters, and on the panels we attended about making fur-suits, plush-suits and other aspects of the fandom. I think you'll find that the 'real life' part of the fandom tends to trend higher than the 'online' aspect.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Age limit? Hell naw!  I'll probably always be a Furry.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 4, 2016)

Nope. No age limits here. You just eventually start getting called "grey muzzle". XD


----------



## Somnium (Aug 4, 2016)

nah your age is not a problem at all, buuut your marriage might be


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 4, 2016)

NoodleNoo said:


> Hi, I am super new to this fandom, don't know anyone and would love to suit at a con one day but i haven't quite got as far as perfecting a fursona yet.
> 
> I'm 25, just bought my first house and am soon to get married... i just worry I'm too old to even start getting involved :/
> 
> ...



Hi Noodle.

I'm married with a child and a house, been a part of the fandom since I was 15. Now 24. In the same boat as you. Age is never an issue.


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 4, 2016)

NoodleNoo said:


> Hi, I am super new to this fandom, don't know anyone and would love to suit at a con one day but i haven't quite got as far as perfecting a fursona yet.
> 
> I'm 25, just bought my first house and am soon to get married... i just worry I'm too old to even start getting involved :/
> 
> ...



51 years old. Not as pretty as I once was, maybe, but I'm certainly more interesting.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 4, 2016)

I was born a cat and will prob die a cat. Unless a hooman shaves off my fur I will always be "furry"


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 4, 2016)

You're pretty young actually. Most I've seen are 10 years older than you.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You're pretty young actually. Most I've seen are 10 years older than you.


 Lol funny you should say that. Hi im Angel and im 34. I have been on here for about a week. Plees forgive my spelling im not used to so much texting and ther is a mega amount of words i'v never came acrost. I don't know that much about computer things so im a bit slow here and unawere of many things. And heads up i do fight back if someone cuts me down. I just reasontly come to understand i am a furry and had been my hole life. The only problem is im the only furry in my city and nobody here understands. So im abit overwelmed on what am i doing. My start in this isn't going how i thought it would and i'v already found soume unfriendly furris.


----------



## Nashida (Aug 6, 2016)

Please, I'm 28, my boyfriend will be 36. We met in this fandom. You're fine.

I've met people up here who are even in their 40s.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 6, 2016)

Nashida said:


> Please, I'm 28, my boyfriend will be 36. We met in this fandom. You're fine.
> 
> I've met people up here who are even in their 40s.


 Ty.  I wish my girlfriend would join me on here but she's very sick and scared of furries. She got invited to a fur party and she didn't know it was a fur party. When she got there some of them was already 3 sheats to the wind and becase she wasn't in a fursuit they thought they would mess with her. It went to far and now any time she sees anyone in costume she runs like hell. So it makes things abit complecated. As for her being sick. The chanses of her geting better. Unlikely but i will not give up on her. We can do this. The doctors say i keep her going. We will not give in. We will beat this.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 6, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Hi Noodle.
> 
> I'm married with a child and a house, been a part of the fandom since I was 15. Now 24. In the same boat as you. Age is never an issue.


But, I have not married yet! You were talking about my noodles right? .3.


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm almost 30.

Great, I think I need to re-evaluate my life. Thanks.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

*Mumbles something about being 27 and that these young people should stop worrying so much*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm 30 :x


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> *Mumbles something about being 27 and that these young people should stop worrying so much*


 Lol HAHAHA! I remember 27. Yep right after 22 blur 34. You'll see.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'm 30 :x


Damn, you old people! /sarcasm


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Im still saying ( 34? When did i pass 29?) Young Lol. I aent dead yet and theres plenty to forget.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

I have more time here then i spent and im not going home yet. Hows that for old?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

My cat wants my food. Juste as i thought. She bit me. first its the lovens then she bites.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Damn, you old people! /sarcasm


You're getting there ;3  You'll reach it before you even realize xD  I don't feel or act it :x


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> You're getting there ;3  You'll reach it before you even realize xD  I don't feel or act it :x


Hehe. And I am still single, after 27 years. 

Life's good.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Lol I just asked my friend if he was 49 and he said (39! Don't make me feel older than i am!) If you make noises geting up and seting down your old.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. And I am still single, after 27 years.
> 
> Life's good.


Your still young if you think thats good Lol.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. And I am still single, after 27 years.
> 
> Life's good.


I'm still single after 30 years


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I'm still single after 30 years


Don't have anyone interesting in your sights?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

My girlfriend stoped leting me cook for her when i burnt my hands on the pizza. I couldn't find the pot holders and i didn't want the pizza to burn.  This is where i learnd no matter how many times you fold shorts they will never be a pot holder. I grabed the shorts and folded them nice and thik and pooled the pizza out of the oven and sat it on the stove and my girlfriend up stairs hears a girl scream folowed by many words she could not understand. She came running screaming (WHAT WHAT WHAT!!?) and there i was peeling shorts off of my hands. I looked at her and said.... Pizza's ready.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Don't have anyone interesting in your sights?


Nope.  People in my town are sleezebags xD Or already married, but mostly the first part.  I'll have to find one elsewhere ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Nope.  People in my town are sleezebags xD Or already married, but mostly the first part.  I'll have to find one elsewhere ;3


Hehe. Hope you'll find someone somewhere else.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe. Hope you'll find someone somewhere else.


We'll see haha.  I'm not gonna rush there, any time soon.  ;P


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok here is my logik people. When someone tells me i can't do something i don't ask what did i miss. OH NO NO NO! I ask why? Have you seen me do this before? Then i atempt it. This is noremaly where something or someone gets broken.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> We'll see haha.  I'm not gonna rush there, any time soon.  ;P


Rushing is for fools. Take your time, enjoy life.

My sister complains constantly about me not having a girlfriend. I just tell her to shove it. 

She's gone through more boyfriends than I can count, so she is not someone I intend to get advice from.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Rushing is for fools. Take your time, enjoy life.
> 
> My sister complains constantly about me not having a girlfriend. I just tell her to shove it.
> 
> She's gone through more boyfriends than I can count, so she is not someone I intend to get advice from.


If I was looking for someone, it'd be someone that I can relate with and share interests.  I just want a best friend to spend my life with xD I don't need much.  BUT most want more, so yeeee


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes im a do're. I learn by doing things. That said um. That rule about not puting things in to plug ins your parents made?  Um yeah its a good rule. I still can't find my keys.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> If I was looking for someone, it'd be someone that I can relate with and share interests.  I just want a best friend to spend my life with xD I don't need much.  BUT most want more, so yeeee


Hehe.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> If I was looking for someone, it'd be someone that I can relate with and share interests.  I just want a best friend to spend my life with xD I don't need much.  BUT most want more, so yeeee


 Well when i found my girlfriend i wasn't looking. We was just talking by a fire place and she was trying to tell me how i made her feel. She didn't know much english so all i got was something about butterflies. The first 3 years was a constant fight. Our friends didn't want to hang out or come over becase we was always yelling. One of our friends said we sound married already and for a moment we just looked at eatch other and we could see neather one of us was leaving. Then we was fighting again. If a cuple says they don't fight they're lieing. Eather to you or eatch other. If its eatch other they're not in love and it will not last.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Hehe.


 All this talk of age and dating. I see this. wizedom doesn't come with age and it does have a price. Some times a very ugly dark price. That price is expireons. Mine is very dark and i to hand to find love elsewhere for it does not live here. Nore does understanding. Lets hope your wizedom comes with a small price. Love will always be werth it all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> All this talk of age and dating. I see this. wizedom doesn't come with age and it does have a price. Some times a very ugly dark price. That price is expireons. Mine is very dark and i to hand to find love elsewhere for it does not live here. Nore does understanding. Lets hope your wizedom comes with a small price. Love will always be werth it all.


Wizards, you say? 







Did it ever occur to turn up on the page of any dictionary?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Well when i found my girlfriend i wasn't looking. We was just talking by a fire place and she was trying to tell me how i made her feel. She didn't know much english so all i got was something about butterflies. The first 3 years was a constant fight. Our friends didn't want to hang out or come over becase we was always yelling. One of our friends said we sound married already and for a moment we just looked at eatch other and we could see neather one of us was leaving. Then we was fighting again. If a cuple says they don't fight they're lieing. Eather to you or eatch other. If its eatch other they're not in love and it will not last.


So, you fight all the time, she does not speak english, and you mentioned she was dying before? Sounds like a good time to tell her to go back to North Korea.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol funny you should say that. Hi im Angel and im 34. I have been on here for about a week. Plees forgive my spelling im not used to so much texting and ther is a mega amount of words i'v never came acrost. I don't know that much about computer things so im a bit slow here and unawere of many things. And heads up i do fight back if someone cuts me down. I just reasontly come to understand i am a furry and had been my hole life. The only problem is im the only furry in my city and nobody here understands. So im abit overwelmed on what am i doing. My start in this isn't going how i thought it would and i'v already found soume unfriendly furris.



That's really not much of an excuse for poor grammar considering high school and university force English classes down your throat 24/7.

Granted you're not _too _bad compared to some of the shit I've seen on here but have a free tip on me; capitalize any "I" when it's by itself or in a contraction.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wizards, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Who said wizards? I said wizedom witch your still short on. I have little time for books when everyone i live with thinks they couldn't take a shit without me telling them how. So my spelling gets pushed aside. I hardly have time to be on here. Do you realy think that your so inportent that a strainger would stop they're lives to find a seingle word for you? Well aren't we full of our selfs.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> So, you fight all the time, she does not speak english, and you mentioned she was dying before? Sounds like a good time to tell her to go back to North Korea.


 She's dutch and she learns faster than i have. I know the sounds she knows the spelling and yes she's dying. And my arms are going numb. The normely happens just before i fight so im going to think of something else. Like i just got wwe 2k 16. i haven't playd it yet.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> She's dutch and she learns faster than i have. I know the sounds she knows the spelling and yes she's dying. And my arms are going numb. The normely happens just before i fight so im going to think of something else. Like i just got wwe 2k 16. i haven't playd it yet.





Angel-blacksun said:


> Who said wizards? I said wizedom witch your still short on. I have little time for books when everyone i live with thinks they couldn't take a shit without me telling them how. So my spelling gets pushed aside. I hardly have time to be on here. Do you realy think that your so inportent that a strainger would stop they're lives to find a seingle word for you? Well aren't we full of our selfs.


 
What in the bloody hell is actually going on here? Like I was just thinking about basement wizardry


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> That's really not much of an excuse for poor grammar considering high school and university force English classes down your throat 24/7.
> 
> Granted you're not _too _bad compared to some of the shit I've seen on here but have a free tip on me; capitalize any "I" when it's by itself or in a contraction.


 I do keep forgeting to do that. As for highschool teaching english grammar. Haha. Here they go on the asomtion that you live here you know it. So they don't bother. I was forced to take spanish thogh. Then home ec and keybording, langueg arts witch had nothing to do with spell. Then comuenacation arts still no spelling, waght lifting, shop, a shit loud of math, wood warking, 3 difrent kinds of sieonces I can't begin to spell. Oh and im qwalefied to be a liesonsed doctor. No university help. A profeser of 3 universities did come looking for me. But I was always helping a friend in a wealchaer expereions life outside his bedroom. But hay theres more inportant things than giving a shit right?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I do keep forgeting to do that. As for highschool teaching english grammar. Haha. Here they go on the asomtion that you live here you know it. So they don't bother. I was forced to take spanish thogh. Then home ec and keybording, langueg arts witch had nothing to do with spell. Then comuenacation arts still no spelling, waght lifting, shop, a shit loud of math, wood warking, 3 difrent kinds of sieonces I can't begin to spell. Oh and im qwalefied to be a liesonsed doctor. No university help. A profeser of 3 universities did come looking for me. But I was always helping a friend in a wealchaer expereions life outside his bedroom. But hay theres more inportant things than giving a shit right?



Holy shit I fucking love you now


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Who said wizards? I said wizedom witch your still short on. I have little time for books when everyone i live with thinks they couldn't take a shit without me telling them how. So my spelling gets pushed aside. I hardly have time to be on here. Do you realy think that your so inportent that a strainger would stop they're lives to find a seingle word for you? Well aren't we full of our selfs.


Wizedom witch? Sounds like a wizard to me. Or rather, a witch.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wizedom witch? Sounds like a wizard to me. Or rather, a witch.


 I can be. But no spiders or snakes. I don't trust snakes. If they don't want fucked with then they can keep they're distons. The same for spiders.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I can be. But no spiders or snakes. I don't trust snakes. If they don't want fucked with then they can keep they're distons. The same for spiders.


Now you completely lost me.

You're a witch?


----------



## Jarren (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Now you completely lost me.
> 
> You're a witch?


Which witch is which?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Which witch is which?


Which witch is which, at which point we figure out the true witch.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Now you completely lost me.
> 
> You're a witch?


 Lol. Like I said. I can be. My brother likes to manipuelate things and people. But they mostly die. I can do that to i just do it in a jentle way and help them growe. My brother tried to save his friend who he thought was in truble on the selestyal plains and almost ended up in hell but his friend pooled him back. Hell will not let me in becase I want saiton wiped from from every relm. Its the only thing my parents showed any consern for me for. Telling me not to mess with things like that and i should be scared of him. HHHHHHHHAAAAAAA! SCARED OF THAT!!!!? NEVER!!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Lol. Like I said. I can be. My brother likes to manipuelate things and people. But they mostly die. I can do that to i just do it in a jentle way and help them growe. My brother tried to save his friend who he thought was in truble on the selestyal plains and almost ended up in hell but his friend pooled him back. Hell will not let me in becase I want saiton wiped from from every relm. Its the only thing my parents showed any consern for me for. Telling me not to mess with things like that and i should be scared of him. HHHHHHHHAAAAAAA! SCARED OF THAT!!!!? NEVER!!!!


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/

I have no idea what you're talking about, so I linked you the Oxford dictionary.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Which witch is which, at which point we figure out the true witch.


Now your messing with me. I know there difrent but I don't remember witch is witch. It's been years sence I used the words.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about, so I linked you the Oxford dictionary.


 It would be usefull if it didn't pull me off of here every time i click it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about, so I linked you the Oxford dictionary.


It would be usefull if it didn't pull me off of here every time i clic on it.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

...


----------



## Zipline (Aug 8, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Now you completely lost me.
> 
> You're a witch?


I thought he was a wizard! Now he has me all confused. Maybe he used a wizard spell to become a woman and then was a witch.  a sandwich #Illuminati confirmed


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I thought he was a wizard! Now he has me all confused. Maybe he used a wizard spell to become a woman and then was a witch.  a sandwich #Illuminati confirmed


 funny. Witch or not I have a good heart looking for giedens and understanding. But for the most part I've been geting judged on how I spell. I told all of you about my spelling but you all have been to childish to get over it. Im a new furry here and all you people want to do is make me hate furries and make me hate what I am. Well fuck you all to. Your not furries your just more hatefull jack ass like everyone else in this god forsaken hell hole. Smill your a dick.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 8, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Funny. Witch or not, I have a good heart looking for giedens(?) and understanding, but for the most part I've been getting judged on how I spell. I told all of you about my spelling but you all have been too childish to get over it. I'm a new furry here and all you people want to do is make me hate furries and make me hate what I am. Well fuck you all too. You're not furries; you're just more hateful jackasses like everyone else in this god forsaken hell hole. Smill(?) your a dick.


Getting pissed off simply because people can barely understand what you're putting into text isn't going to solve your problem.

I might excuse this outburst if English is not a language that you have had much experience writing in, but furry-related or not, it would behoove you to either seek out a fluent anglophone to beta-read your posts, in order to help you improve your English writing skills, or get a browser app that allows you to use Spellcheck. Either way, being new to any fandom has very little to do with how well you can communicate with others.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 8, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Getting pissed off simply because people can barely understand what you're putting into text isn't going to solve your problem.
> 
> I might excuse this outburst if English is not a language that you have had much experience writing in, but furry-related or not, it would behoove you to either seek out a fluent anglophone to beta-read your posts, in order to help you improve your English writing skills, or get a browser app that allows you to use Spellcheck. Either way, being new to any fandom has very little to do with how well you can communicate with others.


 Im not trying to chase off new comers just becose I don't understand them. I look carefully at what was said. I don't look for messtaks then belittle the person evry chanse I get. And I don't constantly call them a lier just becose I didn't understand what they said. Open minded HA. Hitler was more open minded than this buntch. What's an anglophone? I have looked for spellcheck apps for 360s. I have looked for years. I haven't found one that will downloud to a 360. And Im not geting mad that they don't understand. Im geting mad becose they don't even try and they downgrade me for it and make fun of me. Thats why Im geting pisst off. and telling someone you'll alowe them to be pisst off just pisses them off even more. God can't even do that.


----------



## reptile logic (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, did this devolve into, "the world sucks and all of you are dicks"? Yep.

They used to call that having a chip on one's shoulder. Deal with it, or the world will allow you to dig as deep a hole as you're willing to dig.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> Wow, did this devolve into, "the world sucks and all of you are dicks"? Yep.
> 
> They used to call that having a chip on one's shoulder. Deal with it, or the world will allow you to dig as deep a hole as you're willing to dig.


 Thats what so many like to do.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I told all of you about my spelling but you all have been to childish to get over it. Im a new furry here and all you people want to do is make me hate furries and make me hate what I am. Well fuck you all to. Your not furries your just more hatefull jack ass like everyone else in this god forsaken hell hole. Smill your a dick.


your spelling and grammar are simply charming, but you can't resort to this. it's simply unbecoming of a proper furry! fuck to the all you to then? then to fuck all the way o what to?wha t to?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Rigby said:


> your spelling and grammar are simply charming, but you can't resort to this. it's simply unbecoming of a proper furry! fuck to the all you to then? then to fuck all the way o what to?wha t to?


 It may be but if nobody puts them in they're place they'll walk over everyone. I can't let them keep thinking they can get away with it. They need more respect for otheres.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm not against you, I'm just saying read a room a little. It's not a tough crowd to please, they just don't wanna be insulted and they wanna see an effort in your DIC-tion, to quote Mr. Verlaine. Have some pride, dammit! Show em da fucken king oof da spelling bee is WHO? aAngle the fucking black sitar.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> God can't even do that.


It is difficult to do things when that person is not real.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 9, 2016)

Rigby said:


> to quote Mr. Verlaine. Have some pride, dammit! Show em da fucken king oof da spelling bee is WHO? aAngle the fucking black sitar.


Nick Valentine knows Angel? wow, he must be quite a popufur. jk, I commend you trying to help out the newbies.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm not trying to chase off newcomers just because I don't understand them. I look carefully at what was said. I don't look for mistakes and then belittle the person every chance I get. And I don't constantly call them a liar just because I didn't understand what they said. Open minded? HA.
> 
> And I'm not getting mad that they don't understand. I'm getting mad because they don't even try and they downgrade me for it and make fun of me. That's why I'm getting pissed off. and telling someone you'll allow them to be pissed off just pisses them off even more. God can't even do that.



...And your solution is to shit on everyone because of this?

Dude, welcome to the Internet. The general rule is that anything you say here can and will be used against you in one way or another, whether it be by trolls or those trying to offer constructive criticism.



> Hitler was more open minded than this bunch.









Really? Jumping straight to Godwin's Law already?

If you can back up how asshole pranksters online are worse than the dictator of a notorious, industrialized and genocidal regime, I'd be much obliged.



> What's an anglophone?



Someone whose first language is English.



> I have looked for spellcheck apps for 360s. I have looked for years. I haven't found one that will downloud to a 360.



As someone who is a member of the PC Master Race, I would feel obligated to laugh at the concept of using a lobotomized computer for internet browsing. Then again, my only experience with that console has amounted solely to playing games on it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is difficult to do things when that person is not real.


How can you say he's not real when your pixels aren't real?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is difficult to do things when that person is not real.


 Oh he's real. He just loves being a pain in the ass lol. And we don't agree on everything. Like the people in infoemurshals. They want to help the pore starving people but they need your money to show them how to sharpen a stick. The dum asses.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Hitler had a reason an ultemet dum ass reason but  a reason non the less. The pricks and they're assholedness has no reason or purpes and NO being a dick is not a reason. And that pic made me laugh. He's funny. As for my 360. Yes it's a shit stack but it's all I have to wark with. Im not the kind of person that says I have to chaneg then never does becose they didn't have the tools. Im the kind that looks at the mounton with nothing and says with a laugh (This is going to hurt.... alot.) Im hard headed. Helpfull criticism is one thing but I don't talarate bullying. I don't care where it is. If i miss spelled something just say so. Nobody needs to cut me down for it.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Nick Valentine knows Angel? wow, he must be quite a popufur. jk, I commend you trying to help out the newbies.


popufur? I know you was joking I just haven't come acrost this word before.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Hitler had a reason an ultemet dum ass reason but  a reason non the less. The pricks and they're assholedness has no reason or purpes and NO being a dick is not a reason. And that pic made me laugh. He's funny. As for my 360. Yes it's a shit stack but it's all I have to wark with. Im not the kind of person that says I have to chaneg then never does becose they didn't have the tools. Im the kind that looks at the mounton with nothing and says with a laugh (This is going to hurt.... alot.) Im hard headed. Helpfull criticism is one thing but I don't talarate bullying. I don't care where it is. If i miss spelled something just say so. Nobody needs to cut me down for it.


Why are you randomly bringing up Hitler?


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Why are you randomly bringing up Hitler?


 someone asked me to. Read back. You'll find it. They're pic is a dragon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> someone asked me to. Read back. You'll find it. They're pic is a dragon.


There were no mention of Hitler UNTIL you yourself mentioned him. Last page.

Also:
Their*


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> There were no mention of Hitler UNTIL you yourself mentioned him. Last page.
> 
> Also:
> Their*


 Was that a word I got wrong. Look where the guy that played in men in black is. The page before I was pointing out how some people was treating me needlesly.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 9, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Hitler had a reason. An ultimately dumb ass reason, but a reason none the less. The pricks and their dickery have no reason or purpose, and NO, being a dick is not a reason.



So what if Hitler had a reason? If you're going to frame that as an acceptable excuse for the deaths of 11 million people on an industrial scale, and say that having your feelings hurt online by strangers is worse than that, you're sadly mistaken. Grow some skin or don't return at all.

We hurl insults at each other here because we expect others to be able to roll with them in good humor. In the worst-case scenario, we treat ourselves to someone comically overreacting to it.



> As for my 360. Yes it's a shit stack but it's all I have to work with.



Not even a smartphone?



> I'm not the kind of person that says I have to change and then never does because they didn't have the tools. I'm the kind that looks at the mountain with nothing and says with a laugh (This is going to hurt.... a lot.)



A glutton for punishment, huh?



> I'm hard-headed.



So we've noticed.



> Helpful criticism is one thing, but I don't tolerate bullying. I don't care where it is.



So constructive criticism is good, unless it's bullying? It's no wonder why you're getting pissed off - you're a sad paranoid schizo who can't take a hint without getting offended by the result.

If this isn't really you, feel free to correct me on this. But so far, the kind of behavior that we've seen you display here so far makes you look like what I've just described.



> If I misspelled something, just say so. Nobody needs to cut me down for it.



It may have flown over your head over the course of our exchange, but I've been consistently correcting the spelling of your posts in my replies.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

This thread's gone so far off the rails that it's in another country, now..


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 9, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> This thread's gone so far off the rails that it's in another country, now..



Hi there, you rang?



Angel-blacksun said:


> Hitler had a reason an ultemet dum ass reason but  a reason non the less. The pricks and they're assholedness has no reason or purpes and NO being a dick is not a reason. And that pic made me laugh. He's funny. As for my 360. Yes it's a shit stack but it's all I have to wark with. Im not the kind of person that says I have to chaneg then never does becose they didn't have the tools. Im the kind that looks at the mounton with nothing and says with a laugh (This is going to hurt.... alot.) Im hard headed. Helpfull criticism is one thing but I don't talarate bullying. I don't care where it is. If i miss spelled something just say so. Nobody needs to cut me down for it.



Hitler was a brilliant man for the most part. He got Germany out of a mad depression and made it one hell of a war machine. His only dumbass mistake was targeting Russia while still occupied on other fronts


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 9, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Hi there, you rang?
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a brilliant man for the most part. He got Germany out of a mad depression and made it one hell of a war machine. His only dumbass mistake was targeting Russia while still occupied on other fronts


Not unless you're another country and the thread's.. Somewhere ;P


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 9, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Not unless you're another country and the thread's.. Somewhere ;P


It's certainly taken off from the nearby runway. That much is certain.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> So what if Hitler had a reason? If you're going to frame that as an acceptable excuse for the deaths of 11 million people on an industrial scale, and say that having your feelings hurt online by strangers is worse than that, you're sadly mistaken. Grow some skin or don't return at all.
> 
> We hurl insults at each other here because we expect others to be able to roll with them in good humor. In the worst-case scenario, we treat ourselves to someone comically overreacting to it. Im not hatefull to people I don't know. This was far from what I expected to find here. The one thing I thought everyone would want is respect but it looks like thats something some people forgot here. And I didn't say Hitler was right. I said he was more open minded. I would of loved to gut him myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 9, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> So what if Hitler had a reason? If you're going to frame that as an acceptable excuse for the deaths of 11 million people on an industrial scale, and say that having your feelings hurt online by strangers is worse than that, you're sadly mistaken. Grow some skin or don't return at all.
> 
> We hurl insults at each other here because we expect others to be able to roll with them in good humor. In the worst-case scenario, we treat ourselves to someone comically overreacting to it. What is a schizo? I haven't seen it before. If people got to know me before trying to make me hate furries they'd hear some real off the wall stuff and they would see how kind I am. Cuting down new comers is not the way to make people feel welcom. Thats how you get a bad rap for all furries.
> 
> ...





ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's certainly taken off from the nearby runway. That much is certain.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> I'm not hateful to people I don't know. This was far from what I expected to find here. The one thing I thought everyone would want is respect but it looks like that's something some people forgot here.



Respect is earned, not taken for granted.



> I said Hitler was more open minded.



I still have yet to see any evidence to back this statement.



> I wish I had one but I'd probably break it. I'm hard on things that don't work the way they're made to work.



Consider looking into Otter Box or another brand of heavy-duty protective cases for phones if that's the case.



> I don't give up. I can't give up. When I try to give up, I end up destroying everything and I fight harder.



...Er, what? How can someone "try" to give up on something, let alone destroy something in the process of doing so? Unless there's some sort of addiction involved, that is.



> What is a schizo? I haven't seen it before.



In the sense it's being used, a crazy person, according to Dictionary.com.



> If people got to know me before trying to make me hate furries they'd hear some real off-the-wall stuff and they would see how kind I am.



For some reason, that doesn't sound very reassuring.



> Cutting down newcomers is not the way to make people feel welcome. That's how you get a bad rap for all furries.



I hate to break it to you, but furries already kind of ruin it for themselves.

I'll let Uncle Kage explain:


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 10, 2016)

FAF truly is the shadow of Phoenixed now, huh?

Why is there talk of Hitler in the first place? What are forums anymore?  Lol

In response to the OP: you may leave the fandom, but the fandom will always come back to haunt you :V (Age doesn't really matter. Some people just grow out of it later on.)


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> Why is there talk of Hitler in the first place? What are forums anymore?  Lol



That pretty much sums up why I posted the picture of Tommy Lee Jones earlier.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> popufur? I know you was joking I just haven't come acrost this word before.


It means VERY popular furry that most furries recognize.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> ...Er, what? How can someone "try" to give up on something, let alone destroy something in the process of doing so? Unless there's some sort of addiction involved, that is.


I know what it is like, I tried giving up noodles and replacing it with tacos. I ended up destroying the mexican food by making spaghetti tacos... T_T The feels man..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I know what it is like, I tried giving up noodles and replacing it with tacos. I ended up destroying the mexican food by making spaghetti tacos... T_T The feels man..



You do know there are fish tacos...


----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> You do know there are fish tacos...


It is like you are trying to fuel my addiction.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is like you are trying to fuel my addiction.



Put noodles on them.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Put noodles on them.


#triggered
My pants are coming off now. Guess I am streaking to the store now to jump around lit lightbulbs and chew on my favorite sweater. I hope you are happy.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2016)

Zipline said:


> #triggered
> My pants are coming off now. Guess I am streaking to the store now to jump around lit lightbulbs and chew on my favorite sweater. I hope you are happy.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


>


That has got to be one of the most hilariously terrifying GIFs featuring an Elijah Wood lookalike I've seen.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 10, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> That has got to be one of the most hilariously terrifying GIFs featuring an Elijah Wood lookalike I've seen.



I've got piles of gifs for any occasion.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 10, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> That pretty much sums up why I posted the picture of Tommy Lee Jones earlier.


 Funny video. Now that I know what that word schizo is theres something people might want to keep in mind. I get payd do to some slight mintal problems. It's not your going to die for geting the wrong color kind of mintal problems. It's problems that make it harder to rap your head around things and my thought prosses is extreamly fast. So fast I have to go through it numeres times to get the full picture. That takes more time than any of us like. That is one of the reasons for my spelling problem. And it's alread a pain in my ass without people bullying me about it. I can't fix any thing from people saying your gay, your stuped, your lieing, your crazy. These things don't help they make it wers. Pointing out there was a misstak is helpfull without hairassment. As for respect. when people started to respond The only thing on my mind was finely someone that might know where to find what I'm looking for. Someone poited out that I needed paitions and not everyone is always on here. Granted that was true I was impaitont. That was said and out of the way. Then many other people that was made awair of my spelling problem though it would be funny to make fun of my handycap on here and repeatedly beat me over the head with it like cavemen. And your trying to tell me I shouldn't be mad or offinded? Lol! Your joking? And I'm the crazy one?


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 10, 2016)

Age should never affect what you like. See, I'm 27 and I still love video games. So, never degrade yourself. :3


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 10, 2016)

FonzieThSuperWizard said:


> Age should never affect what you like. See, I'm 27 and I still love video games. So, never degrade yourself. :3


 It would be nice if people thought that about more things


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 10, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> That has got to be one of the most hilariously terrifying GIFs featuring an Elijah Wood lookalike I've seen.


 It makes my skin crall. Creepy.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 10, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Funny video. Now that I know what that word schizo is there's something people might want to keep in mind. I get paid due to some slight mental problems. It's not "you're going to die for getting the wrong color" kind of mental problems. It's problems that make it harder to wrap your head around things and my thought process is extremely fast - so fast that I have to go through it numerous times to get the full picture. That takes more time than any of us like. That is one of the reasons for my spelling problem. And it's already a pain in my ass without people bullying me about it. I can't fix anything from people saying you're gay, you're stupid, you're lying, you're crazy, etc. These things don't help; they make it worse. Pointing out there was a mistake is helpful without harassment. As for respect, when people started to respond, the only thing on my mind was finely someone that might know where to find what I'm looking for. Someone pointed out that I needed patience and not everyone is always on here. Granted that was true I was impatient. That was said and out of the way. Then many other people that were made aware of my spelling problem thought it would be funny to make fun of my handicap here and repeatedly beat me over the head with it like cavemen. And you're trying to tell me I shouldn't be mad or offended? Lol! Your joking? And I'm the crazy one?


It comes down to force of habit. It's usually the case that an individual making barely legible posts rife with grammatical errors tends to either be someone who's gotten too used to instant messaging or someone who's so new at learning the language that they're relying heavily on free (and usually unreliable) online translators. Even so, making it a consistent trend in your posting doesn't contribute well to the impression you give others - basically, we're not going to take someone seriously when they aren't willing to take the time to make their case presentable.

On that note, it's terribly easy to get caught up in the instant messaging mentality of getting your response out as fast as possible, and I do agree with the individual who mentioned the need for patience. Despite the potential for the discussion to erupt into a heated argument, it really pays off to take your time, think over what you're about to post (I for one won't be the first to admit that I have spent hours articulating what I'm trying to say in previous posts, this one included), and take advantage of the ability to edit your posts when you can.

As for mental issues, I've had my own experiences with being diagnosed with a receptive language disability. I cannot, for the life of me, stand by the notion that such an abnormality is reason enough to resign to mediocrity in whatever the abnormality is making it hard to do. If anything, it should be an incentive to work hard and do extremely well at whatever you are having a difficult time with. It's all in how much effort you are willing to put into overcoming that obstacle.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 11, 2016)

Has anyone here tried to jump on a bullet train wering a paerashot? How many thinks that would be insainly stuped? Ok next is. Would any of you do it? Maybe you want to see what the fine prent of the theerd add on the side of the bullet train says. But the bullet train doesn't stop and there's no given time for it to arive. It may never come by again. So now what? This is how my brain works. It can take a flash for me to get an idea but just as fast as it came its gone again and on top of that 1 idea sparks another idea and another and another. So many bullet trains going so fast and you have to grab the right one and pray to god your paerashot doesn't open becose it will snap you like a twig. Then your on a diffrent bullet train and you don't know how you got on. This is my brain. Kayotic. So for me to be saying anything is a wonder. Doctors can't explain how im walking. They don't understand how I can have heated debaits about everything and anything but my spelling is a bit off. I went to see a shreenk to see if that would help. 3 shreenks later I looked at him and asked very sereuosly (Whats the problem and how do I fix it?) What did he say? Not a word. He just laught. I still don't know what was so funny or how to fix my problem. I can read a word and the moment I look away I forgot the word. You think reading my spelling is a pain in the ass and isn't worth your time? Walk in my shoes. This isn't an attack. I'm only trying to help evryone understand why I'm this way.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)

This thread is now in space..


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 11, 2016)

Hay people wanted to know.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 11, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Hey, people wanted to know.


In all fairness, the discussion should have been moved over to a new thread instead of derailing this one.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> This thread is now in space..


More like in a different galaxy.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 11, 2016)

Is find if humorous if they moved it to a different thread and then that thread got locked.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 11, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> In all fairness, the discussion should have been moved over to a new thread instead of derailing this one.


 Trying to sound sufestecated does nothing but make words sound fancy. I'm not fancy. Oh well. The song has been played to death. Moving on.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 11, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Is find if humorous if they moved it to a different thread and then that thread got locked.


 I'm evrywhere.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 11, 2016)

Angel-blacksun said:


> Trying to sound sophisticated does nothing but make words sound fancy.



I don't know what you do for a living, and I honestly don't want to know. However, I work in an environment where being able to communicate in a clear and concise manner is critical to getting the job done properly, and part of that is using the correct terminology. If that is too sophisticated for you, then there's very little I can do to help you understand what I'm saying.



> I'm not fancy.



I'm not fancy either. I don't care.


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 11, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I don't know what you do for a living, and I honestly don't want to know. However, I work in an environment where being able to communicate in a clear and concise manner is critical to getting the job done properly, and part of that is using the correct terminology. If that is too sophisticated for you, then there's very little I can do to help you understand what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fancy either. I don't care.


With my problem I have learned using complex words just makes it that much harder for people to understand what I'm trying to say. So I have simple words that are just as afectiv. I do have to pick them wizely and it can get frustaiting. Sometimes yes the words don't fit the sitchuwaetion but it keeps things intresting. If you didn't understand just say so. There is no need to belittle people. I think I proved that with how you responded to my not fancy coment. I don't think I'm better than anyone well maybe some people I am better than but a maget is better than those people. But I don't try to make people feel like they are less than me. No body should do that. Most people that I'v met was not friendly people and they loved talking down to otheres. I don't like that one bit. So when I come acrost fancy words I get ready for a fight. It's just inseankt. I don't plan on attacking but I'm not going to let people walk over me. I'm a furry not a throwe rug.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Is find if humorous if they moved it to a different thread and then that thread got locked.



I'm honestly amazed this is still going. Like damn


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I'm honestly amazed this is still going. Like damn


Yeah I know xD but the admin only cares about religious topics


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah I know xD but the admin only cares about religious topics


Because the admin gets butthurt over the topic itself?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Because the admin gets butthurt over the topic itself?


So it would seem haha I linked him this thread, since he was so worried about derailed threads, but instead of looking at it, he just told me to keep to topic and report it properly haha


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yeah I know xD but the admin only cares about religious topics



I was banned because I only said "Islam is pretty insane though"

I think I even have some screen shots


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I was banned because I only said "Islam is pretty insane though"
> 
> I think I even have some screen shots


Let me guess... A certain admin with yellow?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I was banned because I only said "Islam is pretty insane though"
> 
> I think I even have some screen shots


Seriously xD They seem the type to take things personal.  They're the one that needs to get their act together, imo


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Let me guess... A certain admin with yellow?



Yep, same one that gets his knickers in a knot 24/7 because he's a candy ass but we're not going to name any names c:


DravenDonovan said:


> Seriously xD They seem the type to take things personal.  They're the one that needs to get their act together, imo



They're desperate enough that they had to peg me for phishing


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Seriously xD They seem the type to take things personal.  They're the one that needs to get their act together, imo


Can always file a complaint.

How do you become an admin/member of the staff anyway?


----------



## Zipline (Aug 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Can always file a complaint.
> 
> How do you become an admin/member of the staff anyway?


I tried asking them to become one myself but they never responded. I am guessing you have to already be an admin on the main FA site


----------



## Jarren (Aug 12, 2016)

I vote Sergei and Zipline for admins. Nothing coherent will ever happen again.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I vote Sergei and Zipline for admins. Nothing coherent will ever happen again.



Says you


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Can always file a complaint.
> 
> How do you become an admin/member of the staff anyway?


Wouldn't do any good since I don't have a 'personal' problem with him xD I'd just sound like I'm whining.

And idk.  They don't seem keen on hiring


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I vote Sergei and Zipline for admins. Nothing coherent will ever happen again.


That would be fuckin mayhem, but whatever.


----------



## Awf (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks like this thread derailed better add some memes to spice it up. Lets see what Hillary has for us.





YOU ARE BEINGDETAINEDFOR BEING UP ATREALNIGGAHOURSPLEASESHOWYOUR☝REAL NIGGACERTIFICATIONBY SMASHINGTHAT MFLIKEBUTTON WHO UP


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope. no age limit. please furry responsibly


----------



## Angel-blacksun (Aug 13, 2016)

Hm here to. Odd.


----------

